# The Kraken of twin burled, twisted sisters



## TheWoodWizard (Feb 2, 2016)

These twins tower above a local paycheck advance in The Garden District of Monroe, La. You guys know if this is hackberry or not? I've been studying up on tree identification and hackberry is my best guess. (Edit: obviously not hackberry now that I looked it up instead of mouth diarrhea-ing my thoughts into a forum)I pray I still live a block away when she, the two headed beast, meets her demise. You think her guts are pretty? If anyone even has a hunch or a guess, let me know. If I pass by it when the loan place is open, I'll ask the owner if they know. Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 2, 2016)

You must have made the picture disappear WoodWizard, can you make it reappear?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 2, 2016)

Looks like a lot of potential there, I don't think I have ever seen a hackberry tree up close, but the tree in the pic looks a lot like silver maples we had in our yard when I was growing up....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm on my phone right now but when I get back to the shop I will look at it on the big screen. From what I can tell my little bitty phone it is not Hackberry but I can't really tell what it is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 2, 2016)

That flaky bark looks familiar but I can't nail it right now. Not hack though I know that for sure.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Feb 2, 2016)

I would also rule out Hackberry.


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 2, 2016)

Don't look like the 21 hackberry trees I cut down last year. Hard to tell though with all those bumps on that one.


----------



## TheWoodWizard (Feb 2, 2016)

Yea that was just the closest thing I could match to it's leaves earlier last year when it was warm. It wasn't a surefire match so I figured as much. I would love to find out what kind of tree it is though. If there are any more detailed pics I can take, let me know and I'll take a couple shots when I walk to work tomorrow


----------



## Kevin (Feb 2, 2016)

TheWoodWizard said:


> Yea that was just the closest thing I could match to it's leaves earlier last year when it was warm. It wasn't a surefire match so I figured as much. I would love to find out what kind of tree it is though. If there are any more detailed pics I can take, let me know and I'll take a couple shots when I walk to work tomorrow



The easiest way to identify it honestly is to send me a small log section ... say 4' long. I don't charge for my ID services.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 2, 2016)

Is the Hackberry behind the Silver Maple?


----------



## TheWoodWizard (Feb 2, 2016)

Haha...I can't honestly say I haven't thought about being a log ninja before. Now I must somehow come up with a silencer for my chainsaw, get some sweet urban camo, and start liftin' mad weights so I can run off into the darkness with the biggest log possible...muhahahaha


----------



## TheWoodWizard (Feb 2, 2016)

So it's silver maple? That's awesome. Wish a few of you fellas could rummage through my log garden wimme to id some if it. If it looks good, I grab it. And that's what she said


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 2, 2016)

I don't see any opposite branching for maple- Wondering perhaps mulberry? Jim


----------

